# Red Velvet cake for Valentine's day!



## nosajnil (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi guys, valentines day is coming up
I thought this is good idea
and I found cake mix for it too , and heart shape mold!
http://www.artatheart.co.uk/.a/6a011571d8bb99970b0128779423f9970c-800wi
my question is, what's the white cream on the surface
of the cake?
and what is the red powdery thing?
where can I get them?
it makes the cake look so pretty!!

Red Velvet cake for Valentine's day! - ChefTalk.com Community


----------

